# New Fishy Pics



## Reefneck

New Fishy Pics from the new 29G soon to be Mini Reef Tank in progress. :grin:

Can anyone identify the exaxct names of these critters? That is NOT a Percula Clown.

2nd pic is my MandarinFish


----------



## Reefneck

*More Pics*

Still more pics!


----------



## Reefneck

*Last ones.....*

The pics of my chichlid tank are showing the Lemon Labs bought from MalawianPro. All beautiful and perfectly healthy. Thanks again MP!


----------



## 2complicated

think it a tomato clown...... i think your mandarin fish is gonna die first


----------



## Reefneck

2complicated said:


> think it a tomato clown...... i think your mandarin fish is gonna die first


Excuse me? It is not a Tomato Clown and there is nothing wrong with my Mandarin fish. He just got the light turned on him 15 minutes before the pics so the poor guy isn't fully awake yet.


----------



## Guest

it is a maroon clown. im positive.


----------



## Guest

2complicated said:


> think it a tomato clown...... i think your mandarin fish is gonna die first


that was completely rude and unecessary.


----------



## Reefneck

Scuba Kid said:


> it is a maroon clown. im positive.



It is indeed, A Maroon Clown. You know your clowns well. 

Care to try & name some of the Corals?

Keri


----------



## Guest

i probably wont be able to. lol. dont know my corals very well. is that a blue damsel or a yellow-tail?


----------



## Reefneck

Scuba Kid said:


> i probably wont be able to. lol. dont know my corals very well. is that a blue damsel or a yellow-tail?


It's a Blue Damsel. Going to be traded in soon as I don't want to keep a damsel in the Reef. He is the sole survivor of the 4 that helped cycle the tank.


----------



## Jonno

Great tank and pictures, wish i had the money to start up a sw tank. And i just looked in my "Big Book of Fish" lol and i agree with scuba kid it is moroon clown _Premnas biaculratus_

And good luck with your tank!

- Jonno


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yep, spine cheecked clown, AKA maroon clown.
Some very nice pics there.


----------



## Osiris

Glad to see them labs are doing well! If you come to ACA next year we'll have tons more stuff.

Only livecoral i could make out was a frag of zoanthid's on the left side of the tank that were closed.


----------



## DUSTIN323

Yeah it looks like a maroon clown to me nice setups also. Oh yeah and just to point it out a tomato clown is reddish with one white stripe behing it's eyes


----------



## 2complicated

hey i did not mean in a bad way..... i read in a book that said 1 mandarin fish must be housed in a minimum of 55 gallons with no other fish.......... this is true and even a marine biologist i talk to said so.... i did not mean anything.....sry if i did!!!!!


----------



## 2complicated

by the way nice thank lakemalawiXpert


----------



## Reefneck

2complicated said:


> hey i did not mean in a bad way..... i read in a book that said 1 mandarin fish must be housed in a minimum of 55 gallons with no other fish.......... this is true and even a marine biologist i talk to said so.... i did not mean anything.....sry if i did!!!!!


http://saltaquarium.about.com/library/blank/bl_prgreenmandarin.htm
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=2014&articleid=2075
http://64.73.41.105/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=551

I read a book once that told me I could be a millionaire in 6 months......Didn't happen.

You not only should read but also understand what is written. Some things that say 55+ Gallons are saying it because of feeding concerns. The Mandarin Fish eats from Live Rock in its natural habitat and the more there is, the better your chance of keeping one alive. I not only have Live Rock but also a Mandarin Fish that is happy to eat Frozen Brine Shrimp as well so there are no worries about feeding.

Apology Accepted. Please be careful what you say and/or how you say it. Don't believe everything you read either.

A Better way to have gone about it would have been to say "I read that you needed at least a 55 gallon tank to keep one of those, Is that true?" That way you could have gotten an answer without insulting anyone.

Anyway, All is forgiven and I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Keri


----------



## Georgia Peach

2complicated said:


> think it a tomato clown...... i think your mandarin fish is gonna die first


 why on earth would you say something like that??


----------



## Georgia Peach

BTW, very nice tanks!


----------



## Reefneck

Georgia Peach said:


> BTW, very nice tanks!


Thank you.

More pics of the SW tank coming this weekend. Looks alot different already than the pics that are posted show.

And OMG, The Mandarinfish is still alive along with everybody else in the tank! :roll: :fish: ;-)


----------



## Reefneck

Ok, The weekend came early because I added some new friends to the tank.  Latest Pics here now. There is a Cleaner Shrimp in there somewhere now too.....He's busy looking for prime real estate to setup shop so he's not in the pics. The Pics of the 2 Anenomes are blurry but they came on the Live Rock. I was going to avoid Anenome's but the price was right.


----------



## Guest

nice! just out of curiousity, why are you getting rid of the damsel fish?


----------



## Georgia Peach

Scuba Kid said:


> nice! just out of curiousity, why are you getting rid of the damsel fish?


I was curious about that too! Ive heard alot of people who own saltwater tanks say they dont want damels for some reason..


----------



## Jonno

Nice Pictures be great when them Anenomes are fully grown and ur clown will love them.

- Jonno


----------



## Guest

Georgia Peach said:


> I was curious about that too! Ive heard alot of people who own saltwater tanks say they dont want damels for some reason..


damsels are pretty aggressive little devils, but a maroon clown is just as bad. thats why im thinking the damsel would probably be able to hold it's own against the clown and vice versa.


----------



## Beerleader

Very nice tanks and love the fish, that clown is sooo cute! Can't wait to see more pics of the mandarin


----------



## Reefneck

Scuba Kid said:


> nice! just out of curiousity, why are you getting rid of the damsel fish?


Well, Originally I was going to trade it in because I didn't really want to keep a Cheap and Aggresive fish in with my expensive Mini Reef.

Now I think he will stay for a few reasons....One, He adds a nice blue color to the tank.....Two, He is not causing any problems and Three, He stuck with me through a tough cycle and deserves to stay.


----------



## Georgia Peach

yeah, you need to keep him!


----------



## fishfreaks

Nice shots!! They're a little big though so if next time you could please resize them. And i'm also going to say that yes, i think you should keep him/her as well!


----------



## Reefneck

fishfreaks said:


> Nice shots!! They're a little big though so if next time you could please resize them. And i'm also going to say that yes, i think you should keep him/her as well!


Thanks.

Actually, I did resize them. The originals were too big and the forum rejected them.


----------



## Reefneck

Ok, A little help would be appreciated here.

Can anyone Identify the Coral and the Anenome in these pics?

Also a shot of my Cleaner Shrimp since he opened up shop and of course the Blue Damsel.

The Mandarin never comes out in the daytime to have his pic taken. I see him at night alot though. 

Thanks for any help on the inverts.


----------



## Reefneck

**BUMP** 

Nobody has any idea?


----------



## fishfreaks

You might want to post that question in the saltwater section, you should find an anwser there. everyone doesnt check out the photos section


----------



## Osiris

I want to say a kenya tree on the coral, looks kinda like it. And the anemone looks like the condy anemone, white with purple tip dots?


----------



## Reefneck

MalawianPro said:


> I want to say a kenya tree on the coral, looks kinda like it. And the anemone looks like the condy anemone, white with purple tip dots?


Still trying to verify the Coral so not too sure. The Anenome is solid white all the way to the tips. Driving me nuts trying to identify it.

EDIT: The Coral does look alot like a Kenya Tree other than the Color. Mine is very Pinkish. (I Googled Kenya Tree Coral).


----------



## Fish Friend

seems good to me


----------



## Reefneck

MalawianPro said:


> Glad to see them labs are doing well! If you come to ACA next year we'll have tons more stuff.
> 
> Only livecoral i could make out was a frag of zoanthid's on the left side of the tank that were closed.


Yea, Still can't identify that frag of zoanthids.  Making progress on the others.

The Coral is either a Kenya Tree as previously stated or a Colt Coral. Leaning toward the Kenya Tree.

The Anemone is a Condi, Not sure if Florida Condi or what but definately a Condi.

Added a beautiful Feather Duster today, Will get some pics of it soon.

For those that asked before to see mor pics of "Manny" the Mandarinfish....Here you are.


----------



## fishfreaks

He is so nice looking!


----------



## Reefneck

fishfreaks said:


> He is so nice looking!


Thank you. 

He is my wifes favorite.


----------



## Guest

that mandarin fish is gorgeous. id love one, but id be afraid i couldnt feed it. i also think that my tank setup is a little too active for one.


----------

